

So far, little demand for Silverlight developers - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/03/06/mix-little-demand-yet-silverlight-programmers

======
xirium
From the article: Silverlight is being downloaded and installed an average of
1.5 million times a day

Does that include or exclude the AOL Mail users (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=130000> )?

------
wallflower
Except for the ones with "1-3 years of experience" :)

------
fortes
There aren't many jobs, but there are even fewer developers (especially
experts). Obviously, Flash is on the other end of the spectrum.

I've done a couple of Silverlight projects and they've been quite lucrative
due to the short supply of Silverlight-educated developers. If you know
Silverlight well and are looking for work, let me know -- I've had to turn
down work many times.

------
pchristensen
Since I first heard about WPF and Silverlight, I thought of the "Lisp is a
better XML" and wondered what it would take to program silverlight in Lisp, or
rather, write Lisp that generates XAML. Then you get a cross-platform GUI.
access to the .NET library, rich graphics, plus all of the good abstraction-
building power of Lisp. Any thoughts?

------
Flemlord
I'm about to use Silverlight in my current project.

~~~
mpc
How do you like it so far? What led to the decision?....just curious.

~~~
Flemlord
Mainly because we get a desktop application for free, and partially because we
can deliver a next-generation experience compared to existing browser apps. As
far as liking it? Haven't written a line of code yet, but I love working with
WPF and supposedly Silverlight is the same thing. We're waiting at least
another month for the third party tools market to catch up with the current
Beta release.

~~~
omouse
_"Mainly because we get a desktop application for free, and partially because
we can deliver a next-generation experience compared to existing browser
apps."_

So...you're using Java?

~~~
Flemlord
Silverlight is a subset of WPF so we should be able to compile it as an EXE,
put a different template and tabstrip on it, and have something that looks
like a Microsoft Office 2007 app. I don't know any way to do that with Java.

------
mpc
What's the point? It's only 6 months old.....

